# 2002 Prairie 650 Speedometer issue



## TexasFirstTimer (Sep 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2002 Prairie 650. The Speedo does not work. Anyone have any ideas? I looked for the speed sensor and could not find it. Looked at the rear diff. Have not owned an ATV before. Does this also effect the hour meter? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The hour meter and speedo should work offof two different sensor so they shouldn't affect one another...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the speed sensor is very bottom of motor, right side, toward rear. located just behind CVT cover.


pull it out and clean/grease or get a new one. they r cheap.


----------



## TexasFirstTimer (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will try a speed sensor and see what happens...Is this a common issue with this ATV?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Connection problems are an issue with all ATV's if you run them in enough water n mud. Dielectric grease on all electrical connections is a must if you do more than trial ride.


----------

